# new kind of junk installed in a toilet



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I guess i am going out tomorrow to rip out this junk inside a gerber toilet.... I have never seen anything like this yet. and i am sure some homeowner must have bought it on some TV channel.....


https://photos.app.goo.gl/6ZxxQJZwTFRrVp4n7


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> I am sure some homeowner must have bought it on some TV channel.....





Actually it probably came installed in the toilet like that from the factory. 



Looks like you need an fm pro57 flush valve and a wb 3 bolt tank/bowl seal kit.




.


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

What is it and what is it supposed to do? I wonder if they've come out with a smart toilet yet that connects to an "app" on your phone, so you can monitor and control all sorts of things remotely. As if you actually need to control anything on your toilet. I haven't worked with any of the "smart" water heaters yet, but other than a feature that might shut it off when you don't need it, it sounds like the stupidest thing I've ever heard, and for that a simple timer works just fine.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

goeswiththeflow said:


> What is it and what is it supposed to do? I wonder if they've come out with a smart toilet yet that connects to an "app" on your phone, so you can monitor and control all sorts of things remotely. As if you actually need to control anything on your toilet. I haven't worked with any of the "smart" water heaters yet, but other than a feature that might shut it off when you don't need it, it sounds like the stupidest thing I've ever heard, and for that a simple timer works just fine.


I've never seen one of those before but it seems quite obvious to me that it is a double flush style with a handle instead of the 2 buttons on top of the lid. I don't know how the handle would work but the 2 knobs on top are adjustment knobs for water amount when flushed and one is big flush for number 2 and the other one is little flush for number 1.

I would not doubt that that darn thing works just fine but someone had no clue how to adjust it or how the handle is supposed to work 

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

It should be this valve in this link.

https://www.fluidmaster.com/products/toilet/flush-valves/550dfrk-dual-flush-conversion-system/

I see now that the handle lifts up for small flush and pushes down for big flush
Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Similar gadgets are sold at HD, it's a dual flush contraption.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Thats gonna be fun to fool with.... I think I will just take a gerber tank out there and just throw away the tank and hope that everything lilnes up correctly and install a normal tank on the unit......

Maybe all I got to do is change out the flush assembly , install a new toilet handle and ballcock..... depends on the size of the flush assembly


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Looks like a regular flush valve might fit.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Master Mark said:


> depends on the size of the flush assembly





It's either a 2" or a 3" flush valve. WB sells both. I am sure FM offers both at home depot or lowes.








.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

I installed a few customer supplied toilets that mechanically had 2 buttons ontop of the tank for flushing..one for if you take a piss and the other if you took a dump( more water in the flush)..but havent seen one that works electronically....that should last all not that long..sticking electronics in a water filled closed area??? wtf...it looks like electronics from the picture....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I installed a few customer supplied toilets that mechanically had 2 buttons ontop of the tank for flushing..one for if you take a piss and the other if you took a dump( more water in the flush)..but havent seen one that works electronically....that should last all not that long..sticking electronics in a water filled closed area??? wtf...it looks like electronics from the picture....


It's not electronic, all mechanical. What's funny or in some cases not funny at all about those dual flush is the big center flush valve. You can't get a replacement. One day I'll get a call and I'll have to say to the customer it can't be fixed unless you call for parts and charge you a second visit or you need a new toilet. I'll be charging 2-3 hours more for me or you to get another.

They are going to freak out on the price and they might think I'm conning them into more money saying I can't repair it.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said:


> It's not electronic, all mechanical. What's funny or in some cases not funny at all about those dual flush is the big center flush valve. You can't get a replacement. One day I'll get a call and I'll have to say to the customer it can't be fixed unless you call for parts and charge you a second visit or you need a new toilet. I'll be charging 2-3 hours more for me or you to get another.
> 
> They are going to freak out on the price and they might think I'm conning them into more money saying I can't repair it.



I am probably gonna pass on this job today,,,, thinking it was a normal toilet the price was going to be about average 150-200 to repair... They had their maintiance company quote them 400 because they saw what they were up against.....

we are busy this week and its just more trouble than it is worth to get into this mess just to educate myself along with all you dumb asses......:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Master Mark said:


> I am probably gonna pass on this job today,,,, thinking it was a normal toilet the price was going to be about average 150-200 to repair... They had their maintiance company quote them 400 because they saw what they were up against.....
> 
> we are busy this week and its just more trouble than it is worth to get into this mess just to educate myself along with all you dumb asses......:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:
> 
> ...


I'll take that job, I haven't worked for the last 2 days!


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I went there and it was actually just a gerber toilet which I switched out the overflow assembly and handle and ballcock with the common fluid master valves......

it appears that somehow this turd works by some kind of air pressure that when you push on the handle up or down it regulates this drum to let a little or a lot of water pass out of the tank....

who ever thought this junk up ought to be taken out and shot.....

https://photos.app.goo.gl/Qbra5P9k7bag4jsa7


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*Simple but in my opinon the best*

*And not from the big boys [A/S, Kohler, Crane, Gerber and so on. But in the 90's when they figured out there was a water shortage. The old norm went out the window 3.5 became the norm, then it went to 1.6 -- then to save more we went to this type of junk shown in this post. IMHO the simplest was made by Mansfield the flush handle had no end on it. It just went through a loop that was a part of the flush valve. In the case of using it for pee or poo the amount of water needed was ... regular just flush it. To save water, you simply reversed the handle motion and the flush stopped. The problem was customer education. Who reads directions ... How many plumbers explained the workings to the customer?

*https://www.plumbingsupply.com/mansfield.html#flapperless*
*


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> *And not from the big boys [A/S, Kohler, Crane, Gerber and so on. But in the 90's when they figured out there was a water shortage. The old norm went out the window 3.5 became the norm, then it went to 1.6 -- then to save more we went to this type of junk shown in this post. IMHO the simplest was made by Mansfield the flush handle had no end on it. It just went through a loop that was a part of the flush valve. In the case of using it for pee or poo the amount of water needed was ... regular just flush it. To save water, you simply reversed the handle motion and the flush stopped. The problem was customer education. Who reads directions ... How many plumbers explained the workings to the customer?
> 
> *https://www.plumbingsupply.com/mansfield.html#flapperless*
> *



I got news for you..there is no water shortage..its all about $$$$$$$$$$$$..they charge more for water now and by reducing water in sewage they save $$$$$$$$$$$$ processing sewage.....but your taxes for sewage treatment keeps going up and so does the cost of buying water if you dont have your own well...


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I got news for you..there is no water shortage..its all about $$$$$$$$$$$$..they charge more for water now and by reducing water in sewage they save $$$$$$$$$$$$ processing sewage.....but your taxes for sewage treatment keeps going up and so does the cost of buying water if you dont have your own well...


My neighbor up the street said he sees the city employees open the manhole and attach a hose to the fire hydrant and blast out the sewer. He asked them what they’re doing and they said the sewers can’t handle these low flush toilets so they have wash them down a few times a year. All the water savings of these toilets is negated by the time and water the city uses to flush the lines.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

debo22 said:


> my neighbor up the street said he sees the city employees open the manhole and attach a hose to the fire hydrant and blast out the sewer. He asked them what they’re doing and they said the sewers can’t handle these low flush toilets so they have wash them down a few times a year. All the water savings of these toilets is negated by the time and water the city uses to flush the lines.


yes^!


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

It’s been a while since I’ve seen one of these


----------

